# How much to charge for romantic dinner for two?



## rainliberty (Jun 10, 2008)

Friend asked me this over Facebook. I told her cost of food + gas + time. I'd like some of you guys thoughts on it though because I have no experience in the matter of private dinners. She just replied with thisff the bat, lets say its less than 20 miles from my house, typical 4 course steak dinner costing about $100, how much would you charge for cooking and entertaining bout 2 or 3hours?possibly cooking lessonsAny ideas? All help is appreciated.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd be happy to do that 4X dinner for 2 @ $100. Where do I gotta go?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

As much as the local market will  bear. And as far as ,what do you value your time is worth to entertain?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My romantic dinners for two start at $350 plus food, rentals, wine, and decorations, airfare and lodging if it is more than an hour away /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello Rain,

If this was not a "friend" then it might be a bit different, that being said, its like what Ed said, what is your value for entertaining ? A romantic dinner for two is an easy 3 hour dinner.

As far as cooking lessons go ? I would tell them to book another night and then give them your 'cooking lessons rates'. For now,  ask them to relax at the dining table while you stay in the kitchen and let them enjoy the experience of your graciousness and professionalism.

You may secure clients for future and your friend will respect you for your expertise and  the  friendly price.

Going private: we are out to make money, true,  but future clients , who doens't want that ?

Petals.

ps. right on with Pete. sorry just saw your post.


----------

